# New Hopper Feature Working!



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

For folks with 2 or more Hoppers, the last update now allows us to share recordings.

One negative I see, my fast forward seems to have a small delay in it now. It was super fast and now when I press the FF button to fast, I see the same video until I stop. Before I would see a snip of each 30 second stop. Not anymore.... No biggie, but makes it harder to know when to stop.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tommiet said:


> For folks with 2 or more Hoppers, the last update now allows us to share recordings.


Software version S213.



> One negative I see, my fast forward seems to have a small delay in it now. It was super fast and now when I press the FF button to fast, I see the same video until I stop. Before I would see a snip of each 30 second stop. Not anymore.... No biggie, but makes it harder to know when to stop.


For clarity, that is the skip fwd button ... fwd works fine at all speeds zipping ahead. Skip Fwd isn't showing each skip.


----------



## misterp (May 28, 2012)

I only have one Hopper... Can you explain what "sharing" between Hoppers means? How is this different from what the Joeys do? I'm wondering if there is reason for me to buy a second Hopper.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

tommiet said:


> For folks with 2 or more Hoppers, the last update now allows us to share recordings.
> 
> One negative I see, my fast forward seems to have a small delay in it now. It was super fast and now when I press the FF button to fast, I see the same video until I stop. Before I would see a snip of each 30 second stop. Not anymore.... No biggie, but makes it harder to know when to stop.


This is all well and good if the update has been pushed to your Hoppers. I have yet to see the update on either of my Hoppers!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Watch dedicated S2.13 thread ...


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

misterp said:


> I only have one Hopper... Can you explain what "sharing" between Hoppers means? How is this different from what the Joeys do? I'm wondering if there is reason for me to buy a second Hopper.


It means that 2 hoppers (i believe 2 is the limit) can speak to each other.
Information on Hopper A can be accessed on Hoppah B, and vice versa.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Inkosaurus said:


> It means that 2 hoppers (i believe 2 is the limit) can speak to each other.
> Information on Hopper A can be accessed on Hoppah B, and vice versa.


If you have three all three can access each other.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> If you have three all three can access each other.


Question: if you have more then three ? Five ? Ten ?


----------



## misterp (May 28, 2012)

Inkosaurus said:


> It means that 2 hoppers (i believe 2 is the limit) can speak to each other.
> Information on Hopper A can be accessed on Hoppah B, and vice versa.


I still don't understand how this is different from a Joey. Joeys speak to Hoppers too. What can I do with two Hoppers that I can't do with a Hopper and a Joey?


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

misterp said:


> I still don't understand how this is different from a Joey. Joeys speak to Hoppers too. What can I do with two Hoppers that I can't do with a Hopper and a Joey?


Record 6 different programs from any channel, since you have 6 separate tuners. And have more Joeys I think. I think you can only have 3 Joeys per Hopper so if you have a very large household a 2 Hopper, bunch of Joey system might make sense. But yes, essentially this just adds the same capabilities between hoppers that Joeys already had.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

strikes2k said:


> Record 6 different programs from any channel, since you have 6 separate tuners. And have more Joeys I think. I think you can only have 3 Joeys per Hopper so if you have a very large household a 2 Hopper, bunch of Joey system might make sense. But yes, essentially this just adds the same capabilities between hoppers that Joeys already had.


You DON'T have six tuners, only three. You can only record the 4 networks ONLY during prime time and two others. Non prime and you can only record three.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

^Yes but now that I can watch PTAT on either Hopper I gain one of the three tuners back. So now I can record the 4 major networks plus 4 other channels simultaneously during prime time and then access the four major networks from the other Hopper. It is an excellent feature along with autohop this system is the bomb.


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

bigdog9586 said:


> You DON'T have six tuners, only three. You can only record the 4 networks ONLY during prime time and two others. Non prime and you can only record three.


My understanding is that with two hoppers you have 6 tuners, 3 per Hopper. Therefore, during PTAT you can actually record 9 programs at once, 4 using PTAT and one tuner and 5 others using the other 5 tuners. I just looked in the Hopper training guide and it says the same thing.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

strikes2k said:


> My understanding is that with two hoppers you have 6 tuners, 3 per Hopper. Therefore, during PTAT you can actually record 9 programs at once, 4 using PTAT and one tuner and 5 others using the other 5 tuners. I just looked in the Hopper training guide and it says the same thing.


Yes and with 3 hoppers you would have 9 tuners. But all this is miss leading to a newbe and most don't have two hoppers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

strikes2k said:


> My understanding is that with two hoppers you have 6 tuners, 3 per Hopper. Therefore, during PTAT you can actually record 9 programs at once, 4 using PTAT and one tuner and 5 others using the other 5 tuners. I just looked in the Hopper training guide and it says the same thing.


Correct ... with two Hoppers.

bigdog was missing that disclaimer ... and two (or more) Hoppers is the point of this thread. Sharing content on either Hopper with the other Hopper.


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

bigdog9586 said:


> Yes and with 3 hoppers you would have 9 tuners. But all this is miss leading to a newbe and most don't have two hoppers.


I responded to this specific question, and it was quoted in my response:



> What can I do with two Hoppers that I can't do with a Hopper and a Joey


Not sure how you could have misinterpreted my response before choosing to jump all over me. But hey, whatever.


----------



## rohdem (Oct 6, 2008)

I am a directv customer but I am scheduled to have Dish installed next Tuesday. I am scheduled to get 1 hopper and 3 joeys, but the more I read about the Hopper, the more I am worried that the 3 tuners aren't going to be enough for my 4 TV setup. I plan on using the slingbox adapter also.

Dish rep told me that if I wanted to put a 2nd hopper instead of one of the joeys, the monthly charges would be the same, but it would cost me $99 up front for the 2nd hopper. Does this sound right?

So if the 2 hoppers communicate after this software update, do they function as one big DVR as far as scheduling and recording? I.E. if I schedule a show, will it record on either hopper, whichever has tuners available? Or do I have balance my recordings by scheduling conflicting shows on separate hoppers, then have a 'recorded shows' list for each hopper? Am I making sense here?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Grab that second Hopper! For the time being, the connection between Hoppers is to watch the other Hoppers recordings. More connection will evolve over time. The Joeys can watch OR control either Hopper and do pretty much anything except PIP. You can strategically plan where you want Hoppers and Joeys located to take advantage of available features.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yup, I'd pay the $99 up front and grab that 2nd Hopper now.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

I would think 1 Hopper for 4 tv's would not be optimal, depending obviously on how much they are used. Get the 2nd Hopper. Even with the 2nd Hopper we his issue on tuners being used (4 tv's also), the latest release on hopper to hopper integration has made things a lot easier.


----------



## dishwater (May 29, 2009)

rohdem said:


> I am a directv customer but I am scheduled to have Dish installed next Tuesday. I am scheduled to get 1 hopper and 3 joeys, but the more I read about the Hopper, the more I am worried that the 3 tuners aren't going to be enough for my 4 TV setup. I plan on using the slingbox adapter also.
> 
> Dish rep told me that if I wanted to put a 2nd hopper instead of one of the joeys, the monthly charges would be the same, but it would cost me $99 up front for the 2nd hopper. Does this sound right?
> 
> So if the 2 hoppers communicate after this software update, do they function as one big DVR as far as scheduling and recording? I.E. if I schedule a show, will it record on either hopper, whichever has tuners available? Or do I have balance my recordings by scheduling conflicting shows on separate hoppers, then have a 'recorded shows' list for each hopper? Am I making sense here?


The two hoppers will not function as "one big DVR". In other words, if you have something scheduled to record on one hopper, and that hopper has conflicts, the recording will not be pushed over to the other hopper for it to record automatically. You will have to manually balance what you want recorded on each hopper.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

crabtrp said:


> I would think 1 Hopper for 4 tv's would not be optimal, depending obviously on how much they are used. Get the 2nd Hopper. Even with the 2nd Hopper we his issue on tuners being used (4 tv's also), the latest release on hopper to hopper integration has made things a lot easier.


An OTA option with multiple tuners would be a nice addition. Three sat tuners shared by four TVs will prove to be insufficient, especially during non-Prime Time periods when much may be going on. It's no big deal now during the Summer doldrums but can be an issue when TV actually heats up in the Fall.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

moman19 said:


> An OTA option with multiple tuners would be a nice addition. Three sat tuners shared by four TVs will prove to be insufficient, especially during non-Prime Time periods when much may be going on. It's no big deal now during the Summer doldrums but can be an issue when TV actually heats up in the Fall.


Yes it would but all we have seen so far is a single OTA USB Module which makes no sense when your previous OTA Module the MT2 for the 922&722k&222 has 2 OTA tuners.

Of course I have always thought that when the Hopper came out it was 1 satellite tuner short(should have had 4 satellite tuners),and 2 OTA tuners short for my preferences and satellite viewing and recording needs.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

I just had my system installed yesterday and found out once they updated that they all talk it is really nice as now you only need on set for PTAT and any tv can watch it. The really optimum setuo is one hopper or one joey for any TV that is used a lot but for an exercise room guest room the 2nd joey is fine i have 5 TVs with 2 hoppers it is really nice the only thing I miss is coax out I have several older TVs and the picture looks like crap on those now. But my bedroom plasma never looked so good!


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

Well for some reason my Joey's have a really bad lag when Fast Forwarding about 1/4 Thur at 60x if i stop and play I am 3/4 done at 300X it is impossible. Dish tech here now seems pretty clueless he is replacing the LNB that was just replaced when I got the Hopper/Joeys and the switch which is also new without checking to see how well they are communicating?

Not 2nd guessing it is just that troubleshooting is my primary job and for me indetify possible problems before you start trying solutions.

Will let you know how it works out the tech does not even have a switch on his truck so another tech is bringing one over?

Well after recording new shows the same problem exists, it also happens with the 2 Hoppers watching shows on the other one the MOCA shows full bars but not broadband except on the one Hopper I have hard wired.

It is pretty bad at this point I am not sure what the solution would be unless the Dish tech has a way to measure the actual speed from one unit to another to find and issue but since it happens between every unit in the house and they installed a new switch outside i thing it is just a software /speed issue, would having all the units on broadband help?


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

well the tech replaced 3 coax connectors 1 to a Hopper and 2 to Joeys, the LNB and the Switch, here is the weird part he said that shows I already recorded will not Fast Forward properly I need to record some new shows to see how it works?

Will wait until tonight to see


----------

